# Has anybody dealt with this guy or his motors? (Manta)



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

These motors dont look half bad, and the prices are right. Has anyone used one of them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-24-48-Volt-D...=65:16|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

I am looking to use one at 72v in a 400 to 500 pound trike (very good aero)


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I find this motor...confusing.

The dealer lists this motor under the Permanent Magnet classification-and then writes at great detail about the Brushes he uses. I admit that i'm a far, far cry from being an expert at this EV business, but how can a motor be both Brushed and PM at the same time?

The dealer also mentions that the motor makes a great generator as well-but don't Brushed motors have a problem with Regen due to the feedback arcing the brushes? I suppose you could re-seat the brushes for Generator mode only, but don't PM motors handle such things just fine on their own?

I may be running into the limitations of my own knowledge here, but i'm suspicious. I wouldn't spend a penny until you can get clarification from the seller on what exactly this motor is-or until some of the Experts here tell you i'm completely off base(wouldn't be the first time i've been barking up the wrong tree either...). Still, i'd take the Ebay posting with several spoonfuls of salt at this point.

Not to mention that the seller is giving the impression you need a Controller. I mean it can be done in theory, but...


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Being brushed and PM at the same time is not unusual at all. 

Having magnets instead of field windings doesnt' affect whether or not it is a brushed or brushless design.

EDIT: also, if you want speed control beyond on/off, you'd need a controller of some kind with any motor, regardless of type, unless you want to waste huge amounts of power with giant wirewound pots used in very old stage lighting controls. 

EDIT2: Well, the way the ad says it, it's expecting you to just switch in more batteries for faster speeds. You *could* do that, but I don't recommend that method. I tested that with my radiator-fan motor setup on the DayGlo Avenger bicycle, and while it worked, it does not work well, nor is it the safest way to change speeds (it's quite sudden, and there can be lots of arcing).


Regarding using it at 72 volts, it's only rated for 2 minutes at that voltage with the full power rating.
________
CHEAP GLASS PIPES


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

So a PM motor can be brushed as well? And it can still be used as a generator? I guess I learn something new every day...thanks!


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

The only real issue I see is that these are the older brush packs motors. 

The new units can take much more amps. 

It will really depends on the application you want to use the motor for that will dictate whether it is a good deal or not.


Ed 
Juiced Drag Racing


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Ideally I would go with an alltrax 300a @72 volts.
Think one of these would take it?


----------



## Juiced (May 2, 2009)

We run a 300 amp on the street bike and a 450 on the drag bikes with NO issues. BUT not with that EBAY version of this motor. We have the RT from the Mars Co.


Ed


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

If you have reservations about the seller, consider these: http://www.kellycontroller.com/shop/?mod=cat&cat_id=51,52

Kind of look like the sane but they are legit. I'm no sales person for them but they seem to be OK cinsidering many EV shops carry their products.
________
VAPORIZER INSTRUCTIONS


----------

